
Can't Git No Satisfaction: Why We Need a New-Gen Source Control - kiyanwang
https://www.rookout.com/cant-git-no-satisfaction-why-we-need-a-new-gen-source-control/#
======
PaulHoule
content marketing...

~~~
HelloNurse
A compact collection of examples of popular, powerful bait-writing techniques:

\- attacking something very popular with the intended audience (Git), to make
it personal and create a desire to read the article

\- a very misleading false dichotomy (evidently, if CI tools build what's in
one Git repository rather than the intended software components it's because
of simplistic CI tool assumptions or lack of proper CI configuration and
maintenance, not an issue with git and to a large degree not even an issue
with repository structure)

\- vague hints that their product might be somewhat related to the issue
(judging from their own product description, it could be marginally useful but
only as an addition to actual CI/CD system)

\- fabricated problems (e.g. "Git is an excellent match for single-process
applications, but it starts to fail when it comes to multi-process
applications" or "It’s time for a new generation of source control that wasn’t
purely designed for open-source projects, C and the Linux kernel. A source
control designed for delivering modern applications in a polyglot cloud-native
world."), shrouded in strange language to hide that they are bullshit

\- unreasonable, exaggerated statements presented as fact (e.g. "You can
easily end up with repo sizes that don’t fit in your hard-drive, or clone time
that ends up in the hours" or "There are certain components you will need to
build and deploy hundreds of times a day")

\- derogatory language (e.g. "a mishmash of source providers and various
artifactories", alluding to Maven repositories and similar proven ways to keep
non-source files _out_ of source control)

